# Bletilla ochracea



## Djthomp28 (Jul 28, 2020)

I purchased and planted this at least two year ago. It was a seedling at the time. Last year it tried to bloom but the spike was promptly eaten. Then this year last snows level all of the new growth. 

Imagine my surprise to find this blooming in the shade of the hardy banana!


----------



## abax (Jul 28, 2020)

Gorgeous flower and those lip markings are fantastic. I've never seen
this color...only pinks and whites.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jul 29, 2020)

Where do live and what is the climate like? I am wondering if they would survive in ground by me?


----------



## My Green Pets (Jul 30, 2020)

Ooh gorgeous!! I too have only seen pink and white, but the yellow!! Want it!! Congrats!

Tyrone I have had the pink versions of these growing in my garden in Kentucky for 25 years and they're still going strong.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jul 30, 2020)

Thanks all! I also have the purple striata growing in the same bed. It grows like a weed!



TyroneGenade said:


> Where do live and what is the climate like? I am wondering if they would survive in ground by me?



I am in the Cleveland, Ohio area in zone 6a. I bet they would be just fine in TN.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jul 30, 2020)

Super. I will have to find some for the garden.


----------



## KateL (Jul 30, 2020)

Lovely!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 31, 2020)

Nice surprise!


----------



## Phragper (Jul 31, 2020)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Nice surprise!


I have the pink ones also. Am in Georgia


----------

